# Getting annoyed



## free2beme14 (May 2, 2014)

So hubby moved out over the weekend, things were going okay. We had discussed what he would take to his new place then and what would wait a few weeks. His last words were me were that he was going to do "whatever he needed to do to fix our relationship". So we have talked via text, have not seen each other. 

When he left I was concerned about him having keys to the house, not because I have anything to hide, but because I don't have keys to his place and it only seemed reasonable. Plus my first ex, had keys to our old house and tried to steal everything one day when I was at work. Only thing that stopped it was my Dad happened to drive by and see him. He said he wanted to keep the garage door opener so that he could help me with the dogs on the night I have school (we foster dogs for a rescue and have some of our own also). I thought he was trying to be kind, and was impressed that he would offer since it is out of his way. 

So last night was the night I had school, he went out and took care of the dogs and stuff like he said before I got home. He also did a few things at the house I had asked him to do (clean up his stuff, put tools in garage, etc). He said he was going to grab more clothes and a table. I was fine with that, he had asked me earlier in the day if he could have some other things and I had said no (it was a vacuum cleaner). 

I get home late from school and realize the laptop is gone and a clock from the kitchen. I really would not care, and I would have told him he could have those things if he would have just asked. So this morning I'm very upset by all this. He of course just blows it off and was like "do you want them back?" I said no, but am confused why he told me he took somethings but not others. 

I really should not be surprised by any of this, as communication is NOT one of his strengths, but really?


----------



## Ol'Pal (Aug 24, 2015)

That laptop and clock are as much his as they are yours at this point, right?


Not saying he shouldn't have at least TOLD you he was gonna take them.

Just playing a little devil's advocate here is all.


----------



## free2beme14 (May 2, 2014)

Ol'Pal said:


> That laptop and clock are as much his as they are yours at this point, right?
> 
> 
> Not saying he shouldn't have at least TOLD you he was gonna take them.
> ...


Yes they are and I would have been fine with him taking them. I just feel it would have been the right thing for him to let me know is all.


----------



## Malpheous (May 3, 2013)

Without a property division there is no right thing. He has access. He has a claim to ownership. He doesn't have a need to discuss, explain or otherwise notify. Any more than you do. He's either out, in or some combination.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Get a formal separation agreement outlining division of property immediately


----------



## H3rmit (Oct 3, 2015)

aine said:


> Get a formal separation agreement outlining division of property immediately


Is this something needed for a trial separation, which I'm going to have, as well? Or is this like permanently separate but not divorced yet, only? I posted a thread about my situation elsewhere, so I won't give any details here.


----------

